# Duxford "Meet the Fighters" airshow, Sept 10th & 11th, 2016.



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2016)

As usual, I only went to the show on the Sunday, which was just as well, as torrential rain on the Saturday curtailed a great proportion of the flying, with only two or three serials actually taking off.
I set of later than usual on Saturday, driving through dark skies and heavy rain, arriving on the usual Fowlmere campsite at around 18.30 hrs, just as the rain stopped and the sun came out !
This set the scene for the next five days of my time at Duxford and in Norfolk, with temperatures soaring to 30+ degrees C, and just a soft breeze.
I parked the Tin Tent in exactly the same location I was allocated for 'Flying Legends' in July and, being alone this time, I decided just to stay at the van and watch the show for a change, rather than roam over the airfield and sit at the flight line taking pictures.
Met some really nice people, including two British ex-Paras, a German ex-Para, and a Canadian ex-Para and his lovely wife and kids, as well as a quite attractive blonde girl who had flown in, and sat and chatted for over an hour.
Being more than 450 meters from the display axis, photo opportunities were slightly limited, and I had a few focusing problems with the longer-range shots, but still managed to get a few reasonable pics.
I had hoped to see the Sea Vixen display, but noticed that it was no longer listed in the flying programme, and wasn't included in the announcements over the PA system.
The only other 'no show' was the Yak-3, which landed part way through the flying displays, but then stayed on the ground. In addition, some of the resident aircraft were away at the Southport airshow, and other displays, returning as the flying display ended.
The theme of this year's show celebrated the 80th anniversary of the formation of RAF Fighter Command and, with Duxford being an important and historic fighter station, especially during the Battle of Britain, and later as the home of the 78th FG, 8th USAAF, the title of "Meet the Fighters" was quite appropriate.

So, enough of my ramblings, and I'll start to post pics of the highlights, with a few 'tasters' of what's to come.
The first two pics, taken at around 09.30 hrs, show the Tin Tent parked for comfort and a reasonable view, and the crowds as they were at that time, growing by the minute, with ... er ... another of the many 'alternative exhibits' that seemed to smile as they strolled past !


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2016)

Great!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2016)

Good shots Terry!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2016)

Nice Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks chaps, more to come soon.


----------



## Kingscoy (Sep 16, 2016)

Excellent photo's!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 16, 2016)

Excellent stuff, the Fury looks amazing.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks very much, Sander and Jeff.

The flying commenced at 13.30 hrs with the Fury and the Bearcat powering around the circuit at a fair lick. As mentioned in my first post, I had a few focusing problems when the aircraft were far from the lens, not helped by the time of day, with the bright sun directly to the front. So I apologise for the less than perfect shots of this impressive pair. The pics get better (ish) as the show moves on.

More tomorrow, with the Great War Display Team, complete with 'Archie' (WW1 name for 'flak'), other pyrotechnics, and a 'free for all' dogfight.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 16, 2016)

Good ones Terry.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks Andy and Wojtek.

Moving on to the next 'act' and 'The Great War Display Team', who I last saw at East Kirkby last month. This time, they put up two Junkers, two Fokker DR1 replicas, the 'Be2' and three 7/8th scale SE5A's, and provided an impressive and entertaining display, with dogfights, bombing runs with pyrotechnics, and some pretty convincing 'Archie', the RFC term for what became known as 'Ack Ack', or 'Flak'.
Having been involved with similar pyro for quite a number of years, I know what these things are like, and the ones used had a burst diameter of around 50 feet (outside of the actual smoke burst), so those pilots flying close to the bursts must have really known how to time things correctly and safely.

*PIC 1*. A Junkers takes a hit from a SE5A.
*PIC 2*. The Be2 gets hammered by one of the DR1's - again !
*PIC 3*. A sneaky Junkers scores a SE5A
*PIC 4*. Bursts of 'Archie'. Look closely at the burst in the top left of the frame - the 'chaf' packing that causes part of the flash, and helps compress the explosive charge in the cylindrical casing can just be discerned. Get too close, and this can be very uncomfortable, and ruins the complexion !!
*PIC 5.* The Be 2 cops an 'Archie' burst. 
*PIC 6.* The dastardly Fokker braves the bursts to finish-off the Be2.


Back soon with the real World War One aircraft, in the form of the Bristol Fighter, and the Sopwith Snipe.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 17, 2016)

Great shots!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 17, 2016)

More cool stuff...thanks Terry.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks again, Wojtek, Andy and Jeff.

On now to the genuine World War One aircraft, with the Shuttleworth Collection's Bristol F2B Fighter, and the exact replica Sopwith Snipe.

Back tomorrow with more pics.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 17, 2016)

Really great shots my friend.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2016)

Agreed


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey Terry....was that F2B the second oldest thing at the airfield? 

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks again Wojtek and Geo, and I'm watching you, Officer Hunt !
I'll have you know I've only had 16 Birthdays, so there !!!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2016)

Beauties!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2016)

Many thanks again.
Just sorting the next selection, and should have them posted later today.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2016)

Looking forward to them my friend.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2016)

Lovely shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks Wojtek and Hugh, and sorry for the delay in posting this next group - been a bit preoccupied with a sensitive personal issue.

The two resident Buchons provided a neat display of precision formation aerobatics, but I'll admit, this time around, I did more watching than photography.
I'll try to post the next selection soon, but as mentioned, I have some difficult things to deal with, and will be going away at some point this week.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice stuff here.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks my friend.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks again.

The Spitfire duo performed next, giving their usual professional display. Again I spent most of the time watching, rather than 'shooting', especially as a lot of the shots would have been directly into the sun.
Back as soon a I can, with the Hawker biplane trio.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2016)

Great!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks my friend, it's much appreciated.

Still working on the Hawker trio pics, so meanwhile, here are a few abstract shots, including a KLM Cargo '747, passing at around 15,000 feet.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2016)

So after that underwhelming intermission, it's back to the flying, and the lovely sight of three Hawker biplanes.
Whilst the Gladiator played the role of 'The Joker', the Demon, Nimrod and Fury formed up, to pass in a three-ship a couple of times, before breaking-off to do singleton passes.
With the sun sparkling off their silver wings, it wasn't hard to imagine what it must have been like at the pre-war Hendon Air Displays, and these graceful biplanes were a joy to watch.

More to come just as soon as I can.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice shots Terry


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 19, 2016)

Lovely shots Terry. Spit GL-B a new one or old one repainted?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks again chaps, glad you like them - more soon.

Andy, EP122 is a new rebuild, first flight in May this year. It was recovered from Gozo, where it had been pushed off a cliff after a forced landing in 1943. Substantial parts of the fuselage and engine etc were recovered in the 1970's.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 20, 2016)

Another outstanding report my good man. I love that Fury and the new Spitty is pretty spiffy as well.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 20, 2016)

Agreed. Tx for the info Terry. Nice to see more Spits in the wind.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks Jeff and Andy - many more Spits, in formation and crossing passes, later.

The next 'slot' was a little more sedate, and represented the fighter training element, with a pair of Chipmunks and the Portugese Harvard, the latter rattling a few glasses with it's prop tips.
Coming next, the BBMF Lancaster ............


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2016)

Excellent shots Terry!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2016)

A few mediocre shots of the BBMF Lancaster, which arrived out of the haze to audible applause from the crowd.
Corsair next ....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 21, 2016)

Sweet. 

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks Wojtek and Jeff.
A contact at DX told me that the Lanc is due to be at Duxford at the end of this season, to have some work carried out by ARC, so it may be around for a while.
Next up, the resident Corsair provided its usual high-powered display.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks again chaps.
I'll try to post another couple of selections later today. I'll be away for four days from tomorrow, so can't post until Tuesday.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 22, 2016)

The yellow really makes that Corsair pop against a blue sky. Nice pics Terry and have a great 4 day wherever it is taking you.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2016)

Excellent shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks Jeff and Hugh.
I regret that the four days away are not as originally planned, as I have a painful visit to make first, but there's a chance I might get to the Bottisham Museum Open Days, as originally intended, at some point over the weekend.
Back as soon as I can chaps.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 22, 2016)

Take care pal. We'll see you when you get back.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks Andy. Just about to set off for Norfolk - I'll try to explain all on my return.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2016)

Yeah, take care Terry.....


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2016)

Yep.. take care Pal.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks again chaps for the good wishes.
I'm back, and have tried to explain things in the 'AWOL' thread posted elsewhere.

So, continuing with the theme of fighter pilot training, air to air gunnery training was represented by a Piper Cub towing a banner drogue, with a Hurricane demonstrating the techniques.

*PIC 1*. The Cub approaches to pick up the drogue.
*PIC 2.* A poor shot of the Hurricane curving in for a firing pass, but you'll get the idea.
*PICS 3 to 5*. The Hurricane curves in for another pass in the opposite direction.

Coming next, Cold War Combat. with the MiG 15 and Vampires ........


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 27, 2016)

More good stuff. 

Jeff


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2016)

Lovely shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks again chaps, and on with the show.

The Norwegian Air Force Historical Squadron provided the Cold War fighters display, with their Vampire FB52 and T55 aircraft, and the former Polish Air Force MiG 15 uti (Lim 2).
The MiG, in the markings of the aircraft flown by Yuri Gagarin when he was based near the Soviet / Norwegian border, 'attacked' the airfield, before being taken to task by the Vampires, but not before the MiG had got on the tail of one of them a couple of times.
Following a three-ship fly past, the Vampires then performed singleton and dual aerobatics, looking lovely in the bright sunshine.
Pics in two posts.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2016)

Second set of MiG and Vampires.

Catalina coming next.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2016)

Great pictures , my friend. 

A note though... the kind of a modified MiG-15bis was named SB Lim-2. It is the trainer-fighter version of the single-seater Lim-2. UTI MiG-15 was a training variant of the MiG-15.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks my friend - I just used Lim-2 for simplicity. This example is the same age as me, having been built in 1952 - but it performs better !!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2016)

It's OK Pal. Just wanted to let know. The SB Lim-2 is confused with the UTI MiG-15 often. In fact the plane was a mix of the front part of the UTI MIG-15 with rear one of the Lim-2 ( licence MiG-15bis ) . The SB Lim-2 was powered by the Lis-2 jet engine ( licence WK-1). As a result the plane was much modern than the original UTI MiG-15.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks again all.
Coming towards the end of the pics, but still more to come after the two Duxford residents, the Catalina, operated by Duxford-based 'Plane Sailing', and the well known
























B-17G 'Sally B' doing it's smoking thing.
As I have more shots of the B-17 than there are wrinkles on a Hippocroccofrog's Rs, I only took a few this time around, semi-concentrating on the more unusual angles, with a couple that could have been taken from a Messerschmitt or Focke Wulf.

More to follow soon, with the Spitfire Scramble and mass formation opposing tail chase, and the finale with the Scampton Darts Team.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2016)

Good shots Terry!


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 29, 2016)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 30, 2016)

Great Cat shots


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2016)

Many thanks again chaps, glad you like the pics.
The penultimate display featured the Spitfire scramble, followed by the mass formation of 13 Spitfires and a Seafire, with the opposing 'tail chase', as the Spits criss-crossed the sky at high speed, the sound of various Merlins and a single Griffon being better than any symphony.
As there were other air shows and events taking place this weekend, not all of the available Spits took part, but with fourteen beautiful aircraft in the sky at once, there were no complaints from me, or the people around me.
I've seen, and photographed, the ever-increasing number of Spitfires many times over the past 30+ years, so this time, I mainly sat back and watched this beautiful display, occasionally concentrating on using the varied lighting to capture some shots.
This display is shown in two posts, and the finale, with the Red Arrows, will follow shortly.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2016)

Second selection of the Spitfires.
Back soon with the Scampton Darts Team, aka The Red Arrows.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 2, 2016)

Very nice but the first PBY and last 17 photos are excellent!

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks very much Jeff, nice of you to say so, and it's very much appreciated my friend.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2016)

Great pictures Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks Wojtek.

The finale was once again presented by the Scampton Darts Team, officially known as The Royal Air Force Aerobatic Team 'The Red Arrows', but I only took a few half-hearted shots, as my arms and neck were rather tired after lifting the cameras all day.
The final shot shows the rising moon as the show ended.
Thanks again to all for the compliments, and I hope you enjoyed this glimpse at Duxford's final show of the season.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2016)

Superb !


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks very much chaps.
Another six months before the UK airshow season starts again, but I hope to get to a couple of aviation related sites before then, and I'll post pics when, or if, i do.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 2, 2016)

Damn Terry, those turned out nice!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks very much Andy, and I presume you're referring to the Spitfire selection ?
The shots of the 'Reds' aren't up to much, as I really couldn't be bothered at that point, and just pointed the lens in the general direction a few times.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 3, 2016)

How did you get all those British owned and based Aircraft to somewhere in the world where there is all that blue sky.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2016)

Just one of those rare, lucky days Jeff. I seem to have brought good weather to everywhere I've visited this year.
The day before, for the Saturday show, it had been torrential rain all day - until I arrived at the campsite at around 18.45, when the rain suddenly stopped, and the sun came out !
On one evening in Norfolk, sitting have a G&T in Liz's garden at 18.00 hrs, with the temperature still at around 26 degrees, I got a text message from a friend back in Macclesfield, telling me there was a massive storm, and flash flooding, with the sky really black. It had been a reasonable day for Macc, but cloudy, and a good ten degrees cooler than Norfolk !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2016)

Excellent shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks very much Hugh, glad you like them.
Time now to clean the Nikons and lenses, and have a proper look at the focusing options on the D80, whilst pondering on the possibilities of investing in a Nikon 400mm lens ............ anyone know where there's a bank vault left open accidentally ??!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 3, 2016)

Yeah I was especially impressed with the sharpness of some of the Spitfire pics Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks Andy. I'm fairly pleased with them, considering they're all taken from around 150 to 200 meters further back than usual, at overall ranges of around 500 to 800 meters. Where there are signs of slightly 'soft' images is mainly due to the haze which was building by that time of the day.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 5, 2016)

Awesome shots there Terry!!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks very much Paul.


----------

